
Popmotion – JavaScript animation, physics and input tracking - clessg
http://popmotion.io/
======
colinramsay
This is a fantastic homepage - straight to the point with simple demos. Great
work.

~~~
SirHound
Thanks man :) Was hoping it wasn't too ambiguous, good to get some feedback.

~~~
SamEBae
In your guide page, could you explain how to mimic the "physics" ball with the
click on bounce and gravity?

I've been trying to use it but I'm stuck on binding the css to the event
thanks

~~~
SamEBae
never mind, I read the physics guide aha

------
barbarian
Been waiting for something like this, i.e. light-weight physics animations for
ages. Similiar frameworks were bit too heavy weight for my purposes. Excited!

------
stared
Could anyone contrast it with D3.js?

~~~
SirHound
I've used this to plug into D3 setters before. It's more of an agnostic motion
engine - primarily for DOM and SVG but you could use this easily with WebGL or
Canvas using the custom `onUpdate` callbacks.

------
Loque
Hey does anyone know how this compares, or works with greensock?

~~~
SirHound
Specifically: [http://popmotion.io/guides/feature-
comparison](http://popmotion.io/guides/feature-comparison)

Generally: I made this primarily for interfaces. Greensock has way more
powerful sequencers for longer animations ie banners, but it comes with a cost
(multiple plugins, large filesize). I am looking into sequencing but there's
bigger fish to fry first.

------
blooop
I get animation glitches in Chrome but it works in Firefox.

~~~
SirHound
Hey man - creator here. Could you elaborate on "animation glitches"? ie what
are you trying to animate, what kind of glitches? I'll try and get to the
bottom of this.

------
dimtion
Works fine on Edge, but a bit laggy on Firefox.

~~~
SirHound
Thanks for the feedback, any particular demos that are lagging for you? We'll
look into it.

